# Indianapolis Rally for Mass Transit



## xjohnhakx (Jul 24, 2012)

Rally for Mass Transit will be held tomorrow Wednesday @ 1:00pm
Everyone will meet @ 1501 West Washington St. (In front of Indygo Offices.)

The Public Transportation in Indianapolis isn't receiving the attention it deserves. Buses are over-crowded, late, and some don't even have working A/C. More routes need to be opened to accommodate passengers and allow for ease in traveling the city. The city has recently purchased 30 out-dated buses and pocketed the remainder of the grant. This was done with our tax dollars. when the city fails to spend our tax money appropriately, what do we do? We stand up and fight back! Join us for a peaceful assembly this Wednesday where we will demand that our taxes be spent on bettering our community, like they should. All ages welcome, remember its supposed to be hot, so bring water, and a positive attitude. Together we can force Indygo to represent _us_, as they should, _not_ special interests.


----------



## soapybum (Jul 25, 2012)

Shit, didnt even hear about this till now. I'll probably bike downtown today for it. You from Indy?


----------



## xjohnhakx (Jul 25, 2012)

yea dont bother no one showed. we handed out about 300 fliers at bus stops and got a lot of "yea this needs attention and we'll be there for sure" and nobody had the balls to actually show so fuk em. dont count on indy for shit bro.


----------



## soapybum (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, indy is politically dead for the most part, Cept for a few groups most people here just let the gov fuck them over.


----------



## NorFormaTality (Jul 26, 2012)

Seems like its like that everywhere. Either that or they just dont think there is anything they can do at all. Fucking apathy....must be something in the water...lol


----------

